# Antennas



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if copper magnet wire would make for good antenna wire? Thanks.


----------



## KI4DFC (Nov 20, 2010)

Copper magnet wire is pretty small in diameter. It would work but not all that great for any long distances. 16 or 18 gauge wire would work better for a antenna.

It would make great snare wire for rabbit and game though.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. Right now, literally, what I'm using is a large gauge aluminum fence wire, which is okay, but isn't the greatest.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*For what use?*



ReconCraftTheta said:


> Does anyone know if copper magnet wire would make for good antenna wire? Thanks.


Are you going to just monitoring, or will you be transmitting? Different uses dictate the type, and guage of wire that is needed. A good reference is the ARRL Antenna Book:

ARRL :: Antennas :: The ARRL Antenna Book

although a bit pricey at $44.95!

You might try getting a copy at a library and photocopying the pertinent pages, or you can look for a used copy at sites like Amazon:

Amazon.com: The Arrl Antenna Book (19th Ed./Bk&CD-ROM) (9780872598041): R. Dean Straw: Books

In my youth, I thumb tacked aluminum foil around the perimeter of my bedroom wall, up near the ceiling, and used an alligator clip to attach the lead wire to my short wave receiver and got good results, until Mom saw it  and told me to take it down!

If you are transmitting, you'll need a heavier guage wire, depending on the power level desires, and a way to match the output to the antenna, especially if it is a long wire antenna.

Google the following; "Matching long wire antennas" and see what pops up...lots of good info!


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, my neighbor's an exham and told me about that book. I'm half tempted to try the tinfoil thing, just for kicks! haha.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Recon,
I don't know squat about ham radios so I'm going to derail this thread just for a second to say; *Love the new avatar!!* :2thumb:


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Recon,
> I don't know squat about ham radios so I'm going to derail this thread just for a second to say; *Love the new avatar!!* :2thumb:


ha, thanks! pink floyd is pretty awesome!


----------

